# What's Your Marriott 'Sleep Number'? [How many MVC properties ...?]



## kds4 (Jan 7, 2015)

At our most recent 'Owners Update', the representative shared with us that he has stayed at 45 MVCI properties. This is far more than we have, although we look forward to adding 3 new destinations during 2015 - Cypress Harbor, Legend's Edge, and Manor Club.

So, what's your MVCI 'Sleep Number'?

_Moderator Note:  The previous related thread which is referenced in Fasttr's Post #3 below can be found here:  [2006-2014] What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at ..._


----------



## jimf41 (Jan 7, 2015)

Only seven, Ocean Pointe, Grand Vista, Lakeshore, Marco, Marbella, Custom House and Frenchman's Cove. I don't expect it to get much higher as most of our travel is without kids/grandkids and we don't need the conveniences of a full TS without them.

Now if you want to include all Marriott properties that list would be a bit longer.


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 7, 2015)

Your question reminded me of THIS thread that pops up from time to time.  It appears the latest posts were from mid to late 2014.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 7, 2015)

Only the Manor Club + Seq, Fairway Villas, Grande Ocean,  Barony, Surf Watch, Spice Busch, Swallow Tail,   Grande Vista, Royal Palms and Ocean Poine.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 7, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> Your question reminded me of THIS thread that pops up from time to time.  It appears the latest posts were from mid to late 2014.



With no posts to it since August and it being 8 years old, maybe it's time for that thread to die and for this new one to begin.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 7, 2015)

We're happy being creatures of habit; our list is nowhere near as long as most TUGgers:

Barony Beach Club - Don's Favorite for its overall footprint, placement on Hilton Head Island, and the guaranteed, true "oceanfront" site and view of our owned Week.
SurfWatch - My Favorite for its wide-open spaces, natural setting, and emphasis on the environment as far as activities and personnel/guest efforts at conservation.
Waiohai
Crystal Shores
Timber Lodge


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 7, 2015)

Just a suggestion, but "sleep number," is the phrase used by a popular mattress company regarding the mattress setting, so when I saw this topic, I thought it was about *Marriott mattresses*.  You might want to clarify the subject.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 7, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Just a suggestion, but "sleep number," is the phrase used by a popular mattress company regarding the mattress setting, so when I saw this topic, I thought it was about *Marriott mattresses*.  You might want to clarify the subject.



Done, but I really liked the play on words.


----------



## kds4 (Jan 7, 2015)

kds4 said:


> At our most recent 'Owners Update', the representative shared with us that he has stayed at 45 MVCI properties. This is far more than we have, although we look forward to adding 3 new destinations during 2015 - Cypress Harbor, Legend's Edge, and Manor Club.
> 
> So, what's your MVCI 'Sleep Number'?



I guess I should answer my own question. 

Grande Vista
Harbor Lake
Lakeshore Reserve
Monarch
Barony Beach
Ocean Watch
Manor Club - 2015
Legend's Edge - 2015
Manor Club - 2015


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 7, 2015)

I did too, and maybe I'm just too dense to get it!


----------



## jont (Jan 7, 2015)

A total of 15 to date. Custom House, Fairway, Manor Club, Ocean Watch, Barony, Surf Watch, Grande Ocean, Grand Vista, Ocean Pointe, Beachplace, Doral, Aruba Ocean Club and Surf Club, Canyon Villas, and Newport Coast. I am however, always looking to try new locations. 

Overall family favorites are Ocean Pointe and Aruba surf Club.


----------



## ilene13 (Jan 7, 2015)

Aruba Ocean Club x14
Grande Ocean x 10
Barony Beach Club x 3
Harbour Pointe x 12
Surfwatch x 8
Marbella
Grand Vista
Desert Springs
Heritage Club

We are or were owners at the resorts with multiple stays.  I rarely exchange any of our Marriott timeshares.


----------



## dualrated2 (Jan 7, 2015)

Kauai, Waiohai, Ko Olina, DSV I, DSV II, Shadow Ridge, Branson, Phuket, Marbella, Playa Andaluza and St Kitts.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Jan 7, 2015)

Just 6 for me.  If you include all reservations made through my account, its 10.  Parents/friends make up the other 4.

My 6:
Fairway Villas
Aruba Surf Club
Manor Club
Barony Beach
Grande Vista
OceanWatch


----------



## Phanatic (Jan 7, 2015)

Actually more than I thought once I started listing them.  Hoping that once retirement comes around we can explore more of the resorts for longer periods of time.

Surfwatch
Grand Ocean
OceanWatch
Aruba Ocean Club
Fairway Villas
Custom House
Summitwatch


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 7, 2015)

Even though Sue is a bully and closed the old thread , it still serves a purpose....its a nice starting point to get your list as of the last time you may have updated it in that thread.  :whoopie:

Here's mine....
Maui Ocean Club 
Harbour Lake
Desert Springs Villas I
Grande Vista 
Aruba Ocean Club
Oceana Palms
BeachPlace Towers
Sabal Palms
Newport Coast Villas
Crystal Shores
Grande Ocean


New locales booked for 2015...
Custom House
Lakeshore Reserve
Frenchman's Cove
Ocean Pointe


----------



## Toppermom (Jan 7, 2015)

Kauai Beach Club
Kauai Lagoons
Maui Ocean Club (original and Napili tower)
Timber Lodge
Grand Residence, Lake Tahoe
Summit Watch
Grand Chateau
Legends Edge
Custom House
Marbella


----------



## Janette (Jan 7, 2015)

Grande Ocean
Surfwatch
Barony
Monarch
Harbor Club
Heritage Club
Harbor Point
Ocean Watch
Frenchman's Cove
Kauai Beach Club
Maui
Newport Coast
Manor club
shadow Ridge
Canon Villas
Oceana Palms
Ocean Point
Lakeshore Reserve
Grande Vista
Cypress Harbor
Crystal Shores
Custom House


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 7, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> Even though Sue is a bully and closed the old thread , it still serves a purpose....its a nice starting point to get your list as of the last time you may have updated it in that thread.  :whoopie:
> 
> Here's mine....
> Maui Ocean Club
> ...



Now you've hurt my feelings, calling me a bully.  Watch yourself or I'll remove the link and give you some real work to do.




Nope, just can't say it with a straight face.


----------



## kds4 (Jan 7, 2015)

Janette said:


> Grande Ocean
> Surfwatch
> Barony
> Monarch
> ...



Wow! I think 20 properties is impressive, and seems to be the highest of the posts on this new thread. Very nice.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm interested to know which resorts everyone would choose as a favorite.  Not interested in writing or reading a book about every resort - "this one because ..." and "that one for its ..." and "the other if ..." - but just a simple notation for yours and maybe your partner's one favorite.

I'm editing my post to show mine and Don's favorites, feel free to do the same.


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 7, 2015)

kds4 said:


> Wow! I think 20 properties is impressive



It does beg the question.....are people staying at more/different properties then they did in the old days because of the DC and the ability to use points for a couple days at this resort and a couple days at that resort, thus sampling more resorts.  I know I have several stays at locations that were less than a week that I might not otherwise have tried.


.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 7, 2015)

kds4 said:


> Wow! I think 20 properties is impressive, and seems to be the highest of the posts on this new thread. Very nice.



I agree.  When these threads/posts come up I always end up envious of people's adventurous spirit.  No matter how much I try it's still difficult to get away from my natural inclination to be a homebody.


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 7, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> I agree.  When these threads/posts come up I always end up envious of people's adventurous spirit.  No matter how much I try it's still difficult to get away from my natural inclination to be a homebody.



Yet you are so quick to close old but comfortable, tried and true threads in search of new ones.   Hmmmmmmm   :hysterical:


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 7, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> Yet you are so quick to close old but comfortable, tried and true threads in search of new ones.   Hmmmmmmm   :hysterical:



I just can't be comfortable in threads that have cobwebs in corners that we'd never be able to find, mice and other critters taking up residence, and cold drafts coming in through all the cracks.  Comfort is one thing, letting go at the proper time is another.

(I am still debating whether this post of yours is a comment on moderating, in which case you should be moderated further for breaking another TUG rule.  Be very careful ....  )


----------



## kds4 (Jan 7, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> It does beg the question.....are people staying at more/different properties then they did in the old days because of the DC and the ability to use points for a couple days at this resort and a couple days at that resort, thus sampling more resorts.  I know I have several stays at locations that were less than a week that I might not otherwise have tried.
> 
> 
> .



That's a really good question. I know that this year we are doing more 'points' based travel than 'weeks' based II exchanges. Last year we did 1 points based trip. Of our 5 trips booked for 2015, 2 of them will be points based (Cypress and Ocean Watch), while 3 of them remain weeks deposited with II. 

So far, we really like being able to stretch our points during the 'off-season', and count that a plus for DC points. While you cannot 2 for 1 exchange by 'locking-off' or doing an 'XYZ' exchange as with II, the off-season points discounts (for places we like to go), let us do essentially the same thing by getting twice as much usage for the points we expend. It's almost like a 'reverse skim' that benefits us. 

Of course, in the summer/peak usage months, the 'skim' bites back - Hard. We haven't tried to secure a peak season points reservation (at least partially due to the points price tag), but may for 2016.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 7, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> I'm interested to know which resorts everyone would choose as a favorite.  Not interested in writing or reading a book about every resort - "this one because ..." and "that one for its ..." and "the other if ..." - but just a simple notation for yours and maybe your partner's one favorite.
> 
> I'm editing my post to show mine and Don's favorites, feel free to do the same.



My favorite resorts are Manor Club @ Ford Colony(free golf), Ocean Watch (The Maple Villa..This is the Commander-in-Chief favorite resort) and Surf Watch on Hilton Head Island.

My favorite ocean view villa was @ Grande Ocean..The Sea Horse Villa #8426. A direct ocean view of the ocean. It was awesome.


----------



## heatherw (Jan 7, 2015)

Playa andaluza
Son antem, mallorca
Marbella
Phuket beach club
Ille de France
Grande vista
Breckenridge mountain valley lodge
Doral Marriott villas 
Aruba surf club
Newport coast

my Favourite is still Phuket beach club and looking forward to being there again soon.
Would love to add more but we don't get to the States as often as i would like


----------



## Davey54321 (Jan 7, 2015)

*We are at 25 and this year will bring us to 26 (Lake Tahoe)*

1. Doral - Miami
2. Shadow Ridge- Palm Desert
3. Custom House - Boston
4. Grande Vista - Orlando
5. Cypress Harbour - Orlando
6. Lakeshore Reserve - Orlando
7. Ocean Pointe - Palm Beach
8. Crystal Shores - Marco Island
9. Surf Club - Aruba
10. Ocean Club - Aruba
11. Fairway Villas - Atlantic City
12. Marbella -Spain
13. Williamsburg Sequel-Virginia
14. Ocean Watch - Myrtle Beach
15. Barony - HHI
16. Waiohai - Kauai
17. Ko Olina - Oahu
18. Canyon Villas - Phoenix
19. Newport Coast - CA
20. Summit Watch - Utah
21. Maui - Original property
22.Kauai Lagoons - Kauai
23. Surfwatch, HHI
24. Oceana Palms
25 Grand Chateau, Las Vegas

We will probably add 1 a year and then come to a grinding halt (in terms of visiting new instead of revisiting, which we also do)....unless they start adding locations (more in Europe and something in Central America or Mexico would be nice)....
Vicki


----------



## bazzap (Jan 7, 2015)

Multiple stays at 
Club Son Antem
Frenchman's Cove
Ille de France
Marbella Beach Club
Mai Khao Beach
Phuket Beach Club
Playa Andaluza
St Kitts Beach Club
Our favourite is Phuket Beach Club, where we have enjoyed over 6 months of stays in total.
We only returned in mid December and have just booked our flights to return this October.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 7, 2015)

If you count Manor Club and Maui Ocean Club as two resorts each, we will have stayed at 30 MVCI resorts by early February.  Our three favorites are Maui Ocean Club (new towers), Kauai Lagoons and Manor Club (original section).  Here are the 30 in no particular order other than our three favorites are listed first in order of preference:
Maui Ocean Club (new towers)
Kauai Lagoons
Manor Club (original section)
Ko Olina Beach Club
Waiohai Beach Club
Maui Ocean Club (original section)
Kauai Beach Club
Manor Club (Sequel)
Grand Chateau
Fairway Villas
Sabal Palms
Cypess Harbour
Grande Vista
Lakeshore Reserve
Oceana Palms
Ocean Pointe
BeachPlace Towers
Timber Lodge
Summit Watch
Newport Coast Villas
OceanWatch
Canyon Villas
Grande Ocean (currently there)
Barony Beach Club (next week)
Heritage Club (after Barony)
SurfWatch (after Heritage)
Harbour Club (after SurfWatch)
Harbor Point (agfter harbour Club)
Monarch (February)
Sunset Pointe (February)


----------



## kds4 (Jan 7, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> If you count Manor Club and Maui Ocean Club as two resorts each, we will have stayed at 30 MVCI resorts by early February.  Our three favorites are Maui Ocean Club (new towers), Kauai Lagoons and Manor Club (original section).  Here are the 30 in no particular order other than our three favorites are listed first in order of preference:
> Maui Ocean Club (new towers)
> Kauai Lagoons
> Manor Club (original section)
> ...



30 gets a 'Wow+'.


----------



## kds4 (Jan 7, 2015)

pedro47 said:


> My favorite resorts are Manor Club @ Ford Colony(free golf), Ocean Watch (The Maple Villa..This is the Commander-in-Chief favorite resort) and Surf Watch on Hilton Head Island.
> 
> My favorite ocean view villa was @ Grande Ocean..The Sea Horse Villa #8426. A direct ocean view of the ocean. It was awesome.



Seems our respective Commanders in Chief agree that Ocean Watch is top notch. We just spent last week at MOW in the Maple Building overlooking the Serenity Pool with it's changing water colors at night. 

Looking forward to returning this December for New Year's Week 2016 to try an Ocean Front unit in the Conch building. We toured a remodeled unit as part of our owner's update last week. Nicely done, IMHO.


----------



## Fairwinds (Jan 7, 2015)

We have stayed in 19 Marriotts timeshare resorts but I listed 20 because of upcoming St. Kitts reservation this March. All 19 were home resort or Interval trades, St Kitts is our first DC trade. My favorite resorts are Frenchman's Cove, Monarch and Desert Springs??????? I really like them all.
Canyon Villas
Desert Springs Villas
Newport Coast Villas
Villas at Doral
Lakeshore Reserve
Sabal Palms
Maui Ocean Club
Custom House
Barony Beach Club
Harbour Club
Monarch
SurfWatch
OceanWatch
MountainSide
Manor Club 
Frenchman's Cove
St. kitts Beach Club
Village d'lle-de-France
Club Son Antem 
Marbella Beach Club


----------



## dansimms (Jan 7, 2015)

*24 MVC plus 2 Ritz*

1. Doral - Miami
2. Phuket - Thailand
3. Custom House - Boston
4. Grande Vista - Orlando
5. Cypress Harbour - Orlando
6. Lakeshore Reserve - Orlando
7. Ocean Pointe - Palm Beach
8. Beach Place Towers - Ft. Lauderdale
9. Surf Club - Aruba
10. Ocean Club - Aruba
11. Fairway Villas - Atlantic City
12. Sunset Pointe - HH
13. Royal Palms - Orlando
14. Sabal Palms - Orlando
15. Streamside - CO
16. Desert Springs I - CA
17. Ko Olina - Oahu
18. Canyon Villas - Phoenix
19. Timber Lodge - Lake Tahoe
20. Summit Watch - Utah
21. St. Kitts - Carribean
22. Ocean Pointe - FL
23. Oceana Palms - FL
24. Grand Chateau, Las Vegas
25. Ritz San Francisco Executive Apartment
26. Ritz Winding Bay, Abaco (No longer run by Ritz)

Loved them all!  Have also walked the property of another 10 or so that we may have been staying at a nearby hotel.

Our favorite property was Phuket
Best Unit - Ritz San Francisco (By a wide margin!)


----------



## Ann in CA (Jan 7, 2015)

Our long distance favorite was Phuket Beach Club, Kauai Lagoons is our once in a while favorite, and Waiohai has our hearts almost every year.  All were from either using our owned weeks or exchanges, with a couple of extra nights at GO and one extra night at KBC using bonus DC points, and rented DC points.  We've been back to almost all, and if we were closer to Hilton Head, we'd be as frequent visitors there as we are to Timber Lodge!
Kauai Beach Club
Mountainside
Waiohai Beach Club
Summit Watch
Desert Springs Villas II
Desert Springs Villas I
Grande Ocean
Timber Lodge
Phuket Beach Club
Canyon Villas 
Ko Olina
Kauai Lagoons Kalanipu'u
Grande Chateau
Marbella Beach Club
Plalya Andaluza
Maui Ocean Club
Maui Lahaina & Napili Villas
Club Son Antem
Barony Beach Club
Newport Coast Villas
Legends Edge


----------



## jme (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm flabbergasted at several lists. Wow!!! 
Actually I'm so impressed that I've arranged dinner with the leader next week. 

(and as for Janette, you are amazing. I envy your trips the most because I know you enjoy them so much.) 

Grande Ocean*.......x 75 (our kids grew up there)
Lakeshore Reserve
Custom House
Kauai Beach Club
Grande Vista
Cypress Harbour
Royal Palms
Oceanwatch
Manor Club
Beachplace Towers
Ocean Pointe
Newport Coast Villas*
Summit Watch*...x 4 (ski weeks, not summer)
Mountainside*...x 3 (ski weeks, not summer)
Barony
Surfwatch
Harbour Club
Monarch

*Favorite?.....several "ties" denoted by asterisk, 
because we made special memories with our kids there, 
and each was priceless in its own way.

All stays were high season, except for a few off-season weeks at GO (DC points, A/Cs, XYZ weeks, P-33 OwnerDiscounts, etc) which we are loving more and more. 
Our 4 June weeks at GO are written in stone, however.



FUN FACTS (because we don't limit ourselves to Marriott timeshares): 

1. A few of our favorite "full weeks" at Hotels using Rewards Points: 
London Marriott County Hall x 2, London Marriott Grosvenor Sq, 
JW Marriott Penn Ave Washington DC, JW Marriott San Francisco, 
Frenchman's Reef St Thomas, Marriott Marquis Times Sq/Christmas, 
Marriott Renaissance Times Sq/Christmas, Marriott Renaissance New Orleans, 
Marriott Long Wharf Boston.

2. Three AMAZING weeks at non-Marriotts which are family favorites: 
Atlantis .... the all-time favorite vacation with our kids!
Cameron House Cottages--Loch Lomond, Scotland
Wychnor Park--near Cotswolds, England

3. All-time favorite resort hotel with 20+ stays: 
Grove Park Inn, Asheville, NC....almost every year in Fall.....heaven on earth. 

4. TUG members we've met and love (and many we've dined with): 
Beaglemom3 (Jeanne) 
jont (John and Maria) 
FlyerBobcat (Tom and Maggie) 
John Bach (John and Patti Jo)
Art (Art and Nancy) 
Dave M 
Janette 
Carol C 
Makai Guy (Doug) 
GFoley (Gloria and Bill) 
SteveCottrell(Steve & Cath,UK,NZ)--spent day at their house in England. 
Gregs (Greg and Diane Stralka)---our families have met several times.

5. Famous stars I've been mere yards away from, but never met:
Susan (SueDonJ)

6. TUG members I hope to meet at some point:
Boca Boy, Big Matt, Greg T, Puck, cp73 (Chris), MOXJO7282 (Joe)

7. next up on our wish list, and still holding:  ITALY
 (if our daughter hadn't gotten married last May, we could have owned Italy)




.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Jan 8, 2015)

Not nearly as many as some of you:

Canyon Villas
StreamSide
SurfWatch
OceanWatch
Aruba Ocean Club
Aruba Surf Club


----------



## budnj (Jan 8, 2015)

1)	Aruba Surf: Favorite. “toes in the sand etc”, mojitos at Carlito’s!
2)	Aruba Ocean: co-favorite, close enough to Carlito’s
3)	Lakeshore Reserve
4)	Cypress Harbour
5)	Beachplace
6)	Doral
7)	Harbour Club
8)	Ocean Pointe
9)	Oceana Palms
10)	Crystal Shores
11)	Fairway Villas



JME: I'm impressed with your "Stars" list! I've only had the fortune of meeting dioxide!


----------



## Bnov (Jan 8, 2015)

Canyon Villas
Grand Residence Club Lake Tahoe
Grande Vista
Kauai Lagoons
Legends Edge
Maui Ocean Club (original)
Mountain Valley Lodge
Oceana Palms
Ritz Carlton Club, Vail
Sunset Point
Willow Ridge Lodge

*This year adding*:
Aruba Ocean Club
Manor Club
Mountainside
Ritz Carlton Club, Jupiter (now a Timbers resort)

It surprised me to see how many places we will have visited in three + years.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Jan 8, 2015)

Newport Coast (5/2012, 8/2013) [before buying DC points via resale]
SurfWatch (12/2014)

Upcoming:

Harbour Lake (2/2015)
Frenchman's Cove (12/2015)


----------



## Janette (Jan 8, 2015)

Staying at Marriott hotel waterfront in Vancouver and our recent stay in the new Residence Inn in Manhattan on the top floor rank as our favorite hotel stays. GO and MFC are places where we return again and again. It depends on what you are wanting for a vacation. We are looking for beauty, relaxation and a little exercise thrown into the mix. I have some digestive problems and tend to eat in the unit on most vacations. We also stayed at the Marriott hotel in the 
Wicklow mountains in Ireland. It was a beautiful hotel, but after staying in B&B's we vowed we would never stay in an American hotel in Europe. You lose the local flavor. Our favorite trip ever was the drive around Nova Scotia staying in b&B's. We spent 17 nights doing a comple drive around.


----------



## Beefnot (Jan 8, 2015)

So far:

 - Desert Springs Villas II
 - Shadow Ridge Villas
 - Newport Coast

 Upcoming:

 - Ko Olina (this weekend)
 - Grand Chateau (April)


----------



## hawk5 (Jan 8, 2015)

We are at 14 resorts and will be adding 15 & 16 this summer!

Monarch 
Royal Palms
Cypress Harbor
Harbour Point
Doral
Grande Vista
Heritage Club
Harbour Club
Barony
Manor Club
SurfWatch 
Grande Ocean
Newport Coast Villas
Frenchman's Cove

Adding this spring/summer:
Shadow Ridge
Surf Club

Wow!  I have so many favorites not sure if I can choose.


----------



## jonmaiman (Jan 8, 2015)

Monarch at Sea Pines
Surfwatch
Manor Club Sequel
Maui Ocean Club 
Kauai Lagoons


--Jon


----------



## laurac260 (Jan 8, 2015)

Three, in this order

Barony
Grande Ocean (bought there)
Ocean Place in Ft Lauderdale (I think that was the name, the name escapes me, it wasn't a memorable experience)

We love Grande Ocean so much, when we went to buy a vacation rental condo, we bought RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET from Grande Ocean!  Close on the condo Feb 6!!  :whoopie:


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 8, 2015)

jme said:


> I'm flabbergasted at several lists. Wow!!!
> Actually I'm so impressed that I've arranged dinner with the leader next week.



Looking forward to it.  The soon-to-be ( as of February) overall resort leader breaks bread with the Hall of Fame single resort leader.  Should be great fun.

Marty, I enjoyed your FUN FACTS.  We also love the London Marriott Grosvenor Square, the flagship of the Marriott hotels in London.  When we went for the first time in 1988, it was Marriott's only London hotel.  The Marriott Marquis Times Square is also a favorite of ours.  We stayed a couple nights at Cameron House on a Tauck trip to England and Scotland 10 years ago, but it was at the hotel, not the cottages.

By the way, based on our stay this week at Grande Ocean, it will likely end up on our top 5 list.  The villa is fantastic and so well laid out.  We were lucky...we got an ocean front corner unit on the third floor of the Dolphin building with an AC from Interval.  Now we are spoiled and will probably never be able to duplicate this assignment again.


----------



## markbernstein (Jan 8, 2015)

Our list is a lot shorter, but hey, we've only been owners since 2009, and I'm not retired yet! 

Ocean Pointe
Kauai Beach Club
Maui Ocean Club
Imperial Palms
Manor Club Sequel
Oceana Palms
Crystal Shores
Custom House

Coming up in 2015:
Frenchman's Cove
Mountain Valley Lodge


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL (Jan 8, 2015)

This made me realize how much we have traveled with our TS:

Manor Club
Ocean Watch
Barony Beach
Surf Watch
Grande Ocean
Lakeshore
Beach place Towers
Grand Chateau
Canyon Villas @ Desert Ridge
Legend's Edge @ Bay Point

2015: Oceana Palms,Ocean Pointe,Cypress Harbour, and Monarch. We also have 2 non Marriotts for Cape Coral and Va. Beach. Hurray for retirement!


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 8, 2015)

TRAVELING FOOL said:


> Legend's Edge @ Bay Point



What was Legend's Edge like?  We never hear anything about it.


----------



## NJN2Mom (Jan 8, 2015)

Our "number" is no quite as high as most
Harbor Lakes
Manor Club x3
Ocean Point X5 our favorite 
Legends Edge
Grande Vista
Cypress Harbor
Ko'Olina
Fairway Villas


----------



## kds4 (Jan 8, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> What was Legend's Edge like?  We never hear anything about it.



Would like to know as well. Going for the first time in August.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Jan 8, 2015)

Custom House
Manor Club
Aruba Surf Club
Cypress Harbor
Grande Vista
Imperial Palms
Sable Palms
Regal Palms
Breckenridge
Marriott Summit Watch
Marriott Mountainside
Desert Springs Villas 1
Desert Springs Villas 2
Shadow Ridge
Canyon Villas
KoOlina Beach Club
Kauai Beach Club
Waiohai
Maui Ocean Club
Maui Lahaina Villas

That makes 20


----------



## puckmanfl (Jan 8, 2015)

good evening

Puck is stuck on 26  but I have Custom House booked in 2015... Fall Emergency Medicine conference  ACEP 15...


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL (Jan 8, 2015)

Legends was nice, but out of the way for us. Since we live in Va, Ocean Watch,Manor Club, and Hilton Head are more easily accessible. Leaving for HH the end of the month, and then onto Florida to become a snowbird! From the weather forecast, we may make that true!


----------



## Vacation1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Not too many:

Ocean Pointe
Grande Vista
Oceana Palms
Fairway Villas
Harbour Point
Desert Springs 1

Upcoming stays: Imperial Palms & BeachPlace Towers

Have had a great time at each place!


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Jan 8, 2015)

Wait a second...we had a sleep number bed at Lahaina & Napili villas and Ko'Olina? How did I not know this/figure this out?


----------



## DB-Wis (Jan 9, 2015)

This is one of those situations where bigger is better!  Sadly, I just can't compete with many of you:

Canyon Villas
Custom House
Desert Springs Villas II
Harbour Club
Manor Club 
Newport Coast
Ocean Pointe
St. Kitts Beach Club
SurfWatch
Waiohai Beach Club
Willow Ridge 

2015:  Surf Club


----------



## Luvtoride (Jan 10, 2015)

*Wow, our sleep number is 20!*

I didn't realize how many we've stayed at until we listed them all below.  We've owned since 1999 and are now Premier Members (but do have over 7,500 points. 
DSV I
DSV II-own
Shadow Ridge
Newport Coast
Ocean Watch
Grand Ocean
Surf Watch
Cypress Harbor-own
Grande Vista
Oceana Palms
Ocean Pointe-own
Lakeshore Reserve
Doral
Sabal Palms
Aruba Surf Club- our favorite and an annual visit
Aruba Ocean Club
Fairway Villas
Fisherman's Cove
Harbor Lakes-when it was called its original name
Crystal Shores


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 10, 2015)

In no specific order

Manor Club
Manor Club Sequel
Heritage Club at Harbortown
Harbour Club at Harbortown
Sunset Point at Shelter Cove
Barony Beach Club
Grande Ocean
Surfwatch
Monarch
Ocean Watch at Grand Dunes
Fairway Villas
Newport Coast Villas
Custom House
Ko Olina
Grande Vista
Horizons/Harbor Lakes
Cypress Harbor
Royal Palms
Sabal Palms


----------



## Kel (Jan 10, 2015)

Wow.  We've stayed at 19 different resorts.  Some more than once.


----------



## Cmore (Jan 11, 2015)

DSII
Shadow Ridge
ShadowRidge enclaves
Newport Coast
Canyon Villas
Cypress Harbour
Grande Vista
Sabal Palms
Imperial Palms
Heritage club
Harbour club
Barony Beach
Manor Club 
Steam side Vail
Frenchmans cove
Mountain Valley Lodge

Certainly not as big a list as some, but more than I thought til I listed them.  Lot's of good memories and many have been visited multiple times.


----------



## Michigan Czar (Jan 18, 2015)

14 since 2002 counting BeachPlace Towers in April 2015. I have over 20 "stays" because I have made repeat trips to a few properties in Hawaii and Orlando.


----------



## Ann in CA (Jan 18, 2015)

*Legends Edge*



kds4 said:


> Would like to know as well. Going for the first time in August.



We spent two weeks at Legends Edge, one in early December, 2013, and one in late April. 2014.  Although the staff is great, it is relatively small (two buildings), and not directly on a beach.  It used to be affiliated with the JWMarriott Hotel, which had become  a Wyndham Hotel just before we were there. The resort has golf and marina next door, the St. Andrews State Park about 10 minutes away is beautiful, with hiking and "sugar" sand beaches, and one can easily range up and down the lovely villages, beaches  and bigger towns along the coast.  So if one wants to explore the Panhandle and Emerald Coast, and eat some great seafood and amazing "royal red" shrimp, there would be lots to do.  The resort itself is just not one where I would say I would want to just hang out instead of exploring. As a base, it was fine.

We were there twice because our son was in school at Tyndall AFB, so we went using an AC first to check out the area, and then exchanged back for his Wings Ceremony at graduation because it had room for his brother and others relatives to join us.  I did write TUG reviews if you'd like more info. The April visit had lots more restaurants open and our favorites were complete opposites, both in Panama City, Uncle Ernie's near old town on the marina, and a tiny hole in the wall with limited but GREAT fresh seafood, Cato's.

In August it will probably be mobbed.  We caught just a bit of the Spring Break scene one night after dinner in Panama City Beach, with college age kids wandering all over the road, but did not see any sign of that near Marriott's Legends Edge.   Our son is now in a land far, far away, but if we wanted to go back to explore more of the area, I might stay there again.  I just would not go there for the resort experience alone.


----------



## kds4 (Jan 19, 2015)

Ann in CA said:


> We spent two weeks at Legends Edge, one in early December, 2013, and one in late April. 2014.  Although the staff is great, it is relatively small (two buildings), and not directly on a beach.  It used to be affiliated with the JWMarriott Hotel, which had become  a Wyndham Hotel just before we were there. The resort has golf and marina next door, the St. Andrews State Park about 10 minutes away is beautiful, with hiking and "sugar" sand beaches, and one can easily range up and down the lovely villages, beaches  and bigger towns along the coast.  So if one wants to explore the Panhandle and Emerald Coast, and eat some great seafood and amazing "royal red" shrimp, there would be lots to do.  The resort itself is just not one where I would say I would want to just hang out instead of exploring. As a base, it was fine.
> 
> We were there twice because our son was in school at Tyndall AFB, so we went using an AC first to check out the area, and then exchanged back for his Wings Ceremony at graduation because it had room for his brother and others relatives to join us.  I did write TUG reviews if you'd like more info. The April visit had lots more restaurants open and our favorites were complete opposites, both in Panama City, Uncle Ernie's near old town on the marina, and a tiny hole in the wall with limited but GREAT fresh seafood, Cato's.
> 
> In August it will probably be mobbed.  We caught just a bit of the Spring Break scene one night after dinner in Panama City Beach, with college age kids wandering all over the road, but did not see any sign of that near Marriott's Legends Edge.   Our son is now in a land far, far away, but if we wanted to go back to explore more of the area, I might stay there again.  I just would not go there for the resort experience alone.



This is very helpful to know. I grew up in the 'panhandle' from Pensacola through Destin. So, I am familiar with that stretch of Hwy 98. This is the closest property for us to go back and see old friends and family in the Destin/Fort Walton Beach/Niceville area and I expect most of our time will be spent over there with Legends as more of a base. Good to know we won't be missing any resort experiences by not hanging around on property. Thanks.


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL (Jan 19, 2015)

We go to Barony next Fri.for a week. @ Boca Boy, are you finding enough to do at this time of year there. Wondered if there were any public Super Bowl parties.On our last day, we're heading over to Savannah for the day/night to see Harry Connick Jr. in concert. From there, we'll leave for Oceana Palms and Oceane Point. This will be our first time there and wanted to try them both. We'll be in Florida the entire month of Feb.,trying out new places for us. Just wish there were more Marriotts along the gulf coast, other than Marco Island.


----------



## jef3680 (Jan 29, 2015)

We have owned since 2005 and have  made 44 trips to Marriott timeshares and stayed at 23 different properties.

Streamside at Vail
Desert Springs Villas 1
Desert Srings Villas II
Aruba Surf Club
Kaui Beach Club
Grande Vista
Man or Club
Canyon Villas - Desert Ridge
Ocean Pointe
Doral
Harbour Club at Harbour Town
Newport Coast
Grand Chateau
Grande Ocean
Maui Ocean Club
Lakeshore Reserve
Legends Edge
Timber Lodge
Beach Place Towers
Ko Olina Beach Club
Harbour Point/Sunset Pointe
Ocean Watch 
Phuket Beach Club


----------



## kelly4me (Feb 5, 2015)

We bought a Manor Club lock-off in 2010 and have been really fortunate with trades and ACs.  We added a Lakeshore Reserve lockoff last year and have more weeks than we can use.  I feel like we would have had a lot fewer weeks stayed if we had transferred to points.

Manor Club (both sides, x9)
Lakeshore Reserve
Cypress Harbour x2
Harbour Lake x2
Royal Palms
Grande Vista
OceanWatch
Barony Beach
Fairway Villas
Newport Coast
Maui Ocean Club (original)

Sabal Palms - 2015
Aruba Surf Club - 2015

It's hard for me to pick a favorite, but we really do love Manor Club, which is sort of funny since we bought it primarily to trade.  It's only a few hours away, so we go as often as we can now.


----------



## disneymom1 (Feb 5, 2015)

Here is our list - MCVI owners since 2012.

Cypress Harbour 
Manor Club x2
Manor Club Sequel x2
Grande Vista x3
Lakeshore Reserve
Canyon Villas
Harbour Point (HHI)
SurfWatch (HHI)

2015
Lakeshore Reserve
Manor Club

I haven't stayed at a MCVI we didn't really like!  Hard to pick a favorite - top 3 are Lakeshore, SurfWatch and Manor Club.  Harbour Point was our least favorite, as it had less amenities than the others.


----------



## futurewhitehat (Mar 24, 2015)

Owner since 2003

Cypress Harbor
Grand Vista 2x
Manor Club 3x
Beach Place
Ocean Watch
Doral
Fairway Villas
Canyon Villas
Harbour Lake
Ocean Pointe
Sunset Cove
Mountain Side
Surf Watch
Aruba Surf Club
Newport Coast


----------



## dansimms (Aug 7, 2018)

dansimms said:


> *35 MVC plus 2 Ritz*
> 
> 1. Doral - Miami
> 2. Phuket - Thailand
> ...


----------



## dansimms (Aug 7, 2018)

.


----------



## csalter2 (Aug 7, 2018)

A modest number for me.

Desert Springs Villas I
Desert Springs Villas II
Shadow Ridge
Newport Coast
Grande Vista
Ko Olina
Beachplace Towers


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 7, 2018)

Currently at Grande Vista, previous visits in no particular order......

Playa Andaluza
Marbella Beachclub
Son Antem
Ile de France
Fairway Villas
Grande Ocean
Harbour Lake
Ocean Pointe
Manor Club
Mountainside

Son Antem is evidently off many American's radar which is a shame as it's our favourite resort and we rate it way above any of the US resorts we've stayed at but a lot depends on what you want out of a resort. We prefer a quieter and more private environment and Son Antem is perfect for this plus Mallorca has so much to offer in comparison to other locations. Loking forward to trying out Phuket.


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 7, 2018)

Here's my updated list.... 19 so far.

Maui Ocean Club
Harbour Lake
Desert Springs Villas I
Grande Vista
Aruba Ocean Club
Oceana Palms
BeachPlace Towers
Sabal Palms
Newport Coast Villas
Crystal Shores
Grande Ocean
Custom House
Lakeshore Reserve
Frenchman's Cove
Summit Watch
Ocean Pointe
Pulse New York
Ko Olina
Kauai Lagoons

Booked for 2019
RCC San Francisco


----------



## Davey54321 (Aug 7, 2018)

1. Doral - Miami
2. Shadow Ridge- Palm Desert
3. Custom House - Boston
4. Grande Vista - Orlando
5. Cypress Harbour - Orlando
6. Lakeshore Reserve - Orlando
7. Ocean Pointe - Palm Beach
8. Crystal Shores - Marco Island
9. Surf Club - Aruba
10. Ocean Club - Aruba
11. Fairway Villas - Atlantic City
12. Marbella -Spain
13. Williamsburg Sequel-Virginia
14. Ocean Watch - Myrtle Beach
15. Barony - Hilton Head
16. Waiohai - Kaiu
17. KoOlina - Oahu
18. Canyon Villas - Phoenix
19. Newport Coast - CA
20. Summit villas - Utah
21. Maui I original villas
22.Kaiu Lagoons - Kaui
23. Surfwatch, HHI
24. Oceana Palms
25 Grand Chateau, Las Vegas
26 Lake Tahoe - Timber Lodge
27 Paris Disney 
28 Grand Ocean, HHI
29 St Thomas Carribean Frenchmans Cove
30 Marriotts Kaui Ocean club
31 Marriott Desert Springs 1 - planned January 2019
32 Ritz Carlton San Francisco -planned May 2019

Cant wait to see what the future (beyond 2019 plans so far) will hold!


----------



## GregT (Aug 7, 2018)

Wow, thanks for finding this!!!  I though I’d posted a prelim so will just start from scratch

Maui ocean club
Ko Olina
Kauai Lagoons
Kauai Beach Club
Waikoloa (when it was hotel)
Waiohai
Shadow Ridge
DSV I
Canyon Villas
Timber Lodge
Custom House
Grande Ocean
Cypress Harbor
Sabal Palms
Imperial Palms
Lakeshore Reserve
Ritz STT
Frenchman’s cove
Aruba ocean club
Aruba surf club

So I think I am at 20....

Best,

Greg


----------



## JIMinNC (Aug 7, 2018)

Compared to most a very limited list, but it should grow over the next 14 months or so:

Barony Beach Club
Grande Ocean
Heritage Club
Grande Chateau
MVC Pulse at the Mayflower (my wife only)
Village d'lle-de-France (my wife only)

Coming soon in 2018/2019:

Desert Springs Villas I
Waiohai Beach Club
Maui Ocean Club
Newport Coast Villas (II exchange request for fall 2019, still in process)


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 8, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> Only the Manor Club + Seq, Fairway Villas, Grande Ocean,  Barony, Surf Watch, Spice Busch, Swallow Tail,   Grande Vista, Royal Palms and Ocean Pointe.



You can add MBP in Fort Lauderdale, FL & Ocean Watch, Myrtle Beach,SC


----------



## Pens_Fan (Aug 8, 2018)

Canyon Villas
StreamSide
SurfWatch
OceanWatch
Frenchman's Cove
Aruba Ocean Club
Aruba Surf Club


----------



## Aviator621 (Aug 8, 2018)

1. Doral - Miami
2. Custom House - Boston
3. Grande Vista - Orlando
4. Cypress Harbour - Orlando
5. Lakeshore Reserve - Orlando
6. Harbour Lakes - Orlando
7. Imperial Palms - Orlando
8. Manor Club-Virginia
9. Ocean Watch - Myrtle Beach
10. Barony - Hilton Head
11. Surfwatch - Hilton Head
16. Waiohai - Kauai
17. Ko Olina - Oahu
18. Maui Ocean Club - Maui
19. Marriott Ile de France - Paris
20. Marbella Beach Resort - Spain (in November)

All through Interval!


----------



## Mrmech994 (Aug 8, 2018)

1. DSV II
2. Shadow Ridge
3. Canyon Villas
4. Grande Vista
5. Cypress Harbour
6. Oceana Palms
7. Ocean Pointe
8. Beach Place Towers
9. Doral
10. Crystal Shores
11. Ko Olina

 2019: Aruba Ocean Club and Newport Coast


----------



## Seaport104 (Aug 8, 2018)

Aruba Ocean Club - Aruba

Aruba Surf Club - Aruba

Fairway Villas- NJ

Timber Lodge - CA

Grand Residence Lake Tahoe- CA

Manor Club Sequel- VA

Ocean Pointe- FL

Oceana Palms- FL

Beach Place Towers- FL

Grand Ocean- SC

Grande Vista- FL
Mountain Valley Lodge- CO

2018: Lakeshore Reserve

2019: Ko Olina

Wish list to be Scheduled: Crystal Shores, Newport Coast,  Maui Ocean Club, Waiohai Beach Club, Custom House


----------



## ira g (Aug 8, 2018)

Duplicate


----------



## jont (Aug 8, 2018)

Here is our updated list:

Custom House
Fairway Villas
Manor Club
Ocean Watch
Barony
Surf Watch
Grande Ocean
Grand Vista
Ocean Pointe
Beachplace
Doral
Aruba Ocean Club
Aruba Surf Club
Canyon Villas
Newport Coast
Harbour Pointe
Pulse Washington DC
Pulse New York 

On deck
Sunset Pointe
Harbour Club

That will make 20 after this month


----------



## ira g (Aug 8, 2018)

Custom House
Fairway Villas (6 weeks)
Manor Club (3 weeks)
Manor Club Sequel (2 weeks)
Barony (5 weeks)
Surfwatch (3 weeks)
Harbor Point
Grande Ocean (4 weeks)
Monarch 
Aruba Ocean Club
BeachPlace (2 weeks)
Oceana Palms (5 weeks)
Ocean Point (7 weeks)
Lakeshore (4 weeks)
Grande Vista (7 weeks)
Legends Edge
Summit Watch
Canyon Villas (2 weeks)
Desert Springs II
Shadow Ridge
Shadow Ridge Enclaves
Timber Lodge

Total of 22 locations, many with multiple weeks.


----------



## dvc_john (Aug 8, 2018)

My list in no particular order:

Village d'Ile-de-France
Crystal Shores
Grande Vista
Lakeshore Reserve
Sabal Palms
Royal Palms
Cypress Harbour
Harbour Lake
Beachplace Towers
Villas at Doral
Ocean Pointe
Legends Edge
Grande Ocean
Barony Beach
Surf Watch
Monarch
Harbor Club
Harbor Point
Sunset Point
Ocean Watch
Manor Club 
Manor Club Sequel
Streamside at Vail
Mountain Valley Lodge
Willow Ridge
Summit Watch
Canyon Villas
Desert Springs I
Desert Springs II
Shadow Ridge
Shadow Ridge Enclaves
Grand Timber Lodge
Newport Coast
Grand Chateau
Kauai Lagoons
Ocean Club
Ocean Club Napili


----------



## markbernstein (Aug 8, 2018)

We've owned since 2009, so our list is fairly modest, at 13 properties. This is roughly chronological order

Ocean Pointe
Kauai Beach Club
Maui Ocean Club
Imperial Palms
Oceana Palms (where we own)
Manor Club
Custom House
Mountain Valley Lodge
Crystal Shores
Frenchman's Cove
Newport Coast
Pulse at the Mayflower
Lakeshore Reserve

We've also exchanged through II twice to non-Marriott resorts, once to Indiana and once (for next year) to the Wisconsin Dells. (Both are driving distance for us.)

The only place we've been twice is Orlando, and that was two very different trips. Imperial Palms was a 3BR shared with our son, daughter-in-law, and two granddaughters, while Lakeshore Reserve was a 1BR for just the two of us. We'll probably return someday to Custom House, Newport Coast, and Mayflower, as there's so much more to see and do at each of those destinations. We may return to Hawaii at some point, but trying different islands/resorts.

2019 will be the first year since we first bought that we won't be visiting any MVC resorts. (In addition to the Wisconsin trip, we're planning a two-week visit to Ireland.) Which leaves us with a bunch of points for 2020.


----------



## catharsis (Aug 8, 2018)

Hmm....

Owner since 2006?

Marbella Beach
Playa Andalucia
Mai Khao Beach
Phuket Beach Club
Summit Watch
Mountainside
Timber Lodge
Ritz Vail
Maui Ocean Club
Kauai Beach Club
Frenchmans Cove
Ritz St Thomas


Must try harder....


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Aug 10, 2018)

Owner for 4 months.  

Grande Vista (where we bought)
Manor Club

2018/2019:

Grande Vista (over New Years)
Sabal Palms, with waitlist for Lakeshore Reserve
Summit Watch

We've also been to Vistana Resort and the newly minted Westin Cancun if we're including our hopefully-soon-to-be-larger ILG family.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Aug 10, 2018)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> Just 6 for me.  If you include all reservations made through my account, its 10.  Parents/friends make up the other 4.
> 
> My 6:
> Fairway Villas
> ...



In 3.5 years, I've only added 2 others.  SurfWatch and Harbour Lake.  I guess we are creatures of habit for only getting to 8 locations over the past 16 years of ownership.


----------



## rsackett (Aug 10, 2018)

Here are mine.

1.      Grande Vista
2.      Royal Palms
3.      Cypress Harbour
4.      Harbour Lake
5.      Ocean Pointe
6.      Grande Ocean
7.      Harbor Point
8.      Manor Club
9.      Desert Springs II
10.     Waiohai


----------



## kds4 (Aug 10, 2018)

kds4 said:


> At our most recent 'Owners Update', the representative shared with us that he has stayed at 45 MVCI properties. This is far more than we have, although we look forward to adding 3 new destinations during 2015 - Cypress Harbor, Legend's Edge, and Manor Club.
> 
> So, what's your MVCI 'Sleep Number'?
> 
> _Moderator Note:  The previous related thread which is referenced in Fasttr's Post #3 below can be found here:  [2006-2014] What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at ..._



Well, it's been a few years since I started this conversation. So, I'll update our list:

Harbour Lake
Grande Vista
Lakeshore Reserve
Cypress Harbour
Legends Edge
Manor Club
OceanWatch
SurfWatch
Barony Beach
Monarch
Grande Ocean
Ko'Olina Beach Club
Crystal Shores - 2019 Reservation


----------



## Wahoo Josh (Jun 7, 2019)

Manor Club Owner since 1993 (23 properties visited):

Canyon Villas
Newport Coast
Desert Springs II
Pulse Manhattan
Stream Side
Beach Place Towers (twice)
Doral
Cypress Harbour
Grande Vista
Ocean Pointe
Legends Edge
Manor Club
Oceana Palms
Ko Olina Beach
Maui Ocean
Kauai Beach Club
Grand Chateau
Fairway Villas
Barony Beach
Grande Ocean
Harbour Club
Aruba Surf
Aruba Ocean

Adding Timber Lodge (#24) in three weeks


----------



## WyldSmurf (Jun 7, 2019)

Marriott Owner since 2009 (We Love Beaches)
In my own rank order but I have loved each resort

Aruba Surf Club
Maui Ocean Club
Ko Olina Beach Club (going again in 3 weeks)
Aruba Ocean Club
Kauai Lagoons
Oceana Palms
Ocean Pointe
Newport Coast Villas
Grand Chateau

Will be going to Kauai Beach Club in 4 weeks 

Maybe someday we will go to Legend’s Edge, which I own two weeks but have always traded


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Jun 7, 2019)

Been in the DC program a little over a year and have since purchased a couple of Grande Vista resale weeks:

Grande Vista (x2)
Manor Club
Lakeshore Reserve
Ocean Pointe (in three weeks)
Cypress Harbour (in four weeks)


----------



## jwalk03 (Jun 7, 2019)

Just 2 for me:

St. Kitts
Royal Palms


----------



## Bernie8245 (Jun 7, 2019)

12 for me and all through Interval:

Grande Ocean - Hilton Head
SurfWatch - Hilton Head
Barony - Hilton Head
Sunset Pointe - Hilton Head
Monarch - Hilton Head 
Ocean Pointe - West Palm Beach
Village d'lle de France - France
Willow Ridge - Branson
Mountain Valley Lodge - Breckenridge
Ocean Watch - Myrtle Beach
Timber Lodge - Lake Tahoe
Summit Watch - Park City


----------



## Seaport104 (Jun 7, 2019)

Aruba Ocean Club - Aruba

Aruba Surf Club - Aruba

Fairway Villas- NJ

Timber Lodge - CA

Grand Residence Lake Tahoe- CA

Manor Club Sequel- VA

Ocean Pointe- FL

Oceana Palms- FL

Beach Place Towers- FL

Grand Ocean- SC

Grande Vista- FL
Mountain Valley Lodge- CO
Lakeshore Reserve - FL

St. Kitts Beach Club - St. Kitts
Ko Olina - HI

Kauai Beach Club - HI
Scheduled: Custom House
Wish list to be Scheduled: Crystal Shores, Newport Coast,  Maui Ocean Club


----------



## Luvtoride (Jun 8, 2019)

Luvtoride said:


> *Wow, our sleep number is 20!*
> 
> I didn't realize how many we've stayed at until we listed them all below.  We've owned since 1999 and are now Premier Members (but do have over 7,500 points.
> DSV I
> ...



We were now Chairman’s Club and have added 5 more locations to bring us up to 25 total:

Harbour Club - Hilton Head
Barony Beach- Hilton Head
NYC Pulse
Miami South Beach Pulse
Beachplace Towers

Almost every one of these stays is associated with a great memory of times spent with family or friends.  Keep on raising your numbers!  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jme (Jun 8, 2019)

jme said:


> I'm flabbergasted at several lists. Wow!!!
> Actually I'm so impressed that I've arranged dinner with the leader next week.
> 
> (and as for Janette, you are amazing. I envy your trips the most because I know you enjoy them so much.)
> ...




*UPDATED Resorts & Numbers:    *(*** denotes add-on since 2015)

Grande Ocean.......x 91 approximately (kids grew up there)
Lakeshore Reserve....x3
Custom House (Boston Pulse).....x5
Kauai Beach Club...x1
***Maui Ocean Club....x1
Grande Vista.....x8
Cypress Harbour...x1
Royal Palms...x1
Oceanwatch....x5
Manor Club....x4
Beachplace Towers...x1
Ocean Pointe...x1
Newport Coast Villas...x1
Summit Watch...x 4 (ski weeks, not summer)
Mountainside...x 3 (ski weeks, not summer)
Barony.....x22
Surfwatch....x12
Harbour Club....x5
Monarch.....x5
***Harbour Point...x5
***Sunset Pointe...x2
.................................*= 21  *
(Need to step it up, but we keep returning to our favorites, and doing lots of NON-timeshare trips.)


*UPDATED "FUN FACTS" from 2015 post:*

*7.* *UPDATE:* Finally went to Italy in October 2018....10 nights....Rome(3) > Monterosso(2) > Florence(4) > Rome(1).
Exceeded all expectations.


6. OLD POST: hope to meet at some point:
Boca Boy, Big Matt, Greg T, Puck, cp73 (Chris), MOXJO7282 (Joe)

*6. NEW UPDATED POST:*
Take Boca Boy off that old list, we've met several times, dined out, and he & his lovely wife are now our dear friends.
Take GregT off that list, we've met and really enjoyed the evening at Skull Creek Boathouse  (me, him, & jont-- and wives).


Add Fasttr to the list...we think alike, and he's such a nice guy. We've barely missed each other on numerous occasions.
Add Steve Fatula to the list....I admire his travel style. He's logged more miles than Marco Polo.
Add dioxide45 to the list....knowledgeable, interesting, and loves to have fun while traveling, doesn't ignore off-the-chart destinations.



5. OLD POST: Famous stars I've been mere yards away from, but never met:  Susan (SueDonJ)

*5. NEW UPDATED POST:*  ditto......



4. OLD POST:
TUG members we've met and love (and many we've dined with):
Beaglemom3 (Jeanne)
jont (John and Maria)
FlyerBobcat (Tom and Maggie)
John Bach (John and Patti Jo)
Art (Art and Nancy)
Dave M
Janette
Carol C
Makai Guy (Doug)
GFoley (Gloria and Bill)
SteveCottrell(Steve & Cath, UK & NZ)--spent day at their house in England.
Gregs (Greg and Diane Stralka)---our families have met several times.
*
4. NEW UPDATED POST:
TUG members we've met since then (and dined with 5):*
Boca Boy (David & Mary Ellen)..several meetings/dinners out...awesome couple. Now sharing our grandchildren's pics often!
Glynda (Glynda & Kim)....several meetings/dinners out....only the beginning, Glynda!!! Love y'all. See you soon.
Cyntravel (Cynthia & Steve)...lovely, fun lady, fun couple! Will be meeting up again, I'm sure.
Taffy19 (Emmy)...We love Emmy!!!! An amazing woman. Thanks for the hospitality, Emmy.
Superchief (Bill)...great guy. Enjoys wine as we do. Nice dinner at Santa Fe.
disneymom1 (Karen)...wonderful time with Karen & husband at French Bakery.
Lisa8192 (Lisa)...great evening at Frankie Bones with sweet Lisa and kids.

Also...Continue to meet up with jont (John & Maria) on annual basis. (What can I say, Dude?)

*=19 TUG members met.*
(there's one more that should be on the old list, but never could remember her name....she was there when we met Makai Guy & Carol C.)



3. OLD POST: All-time favorite resort hotel with 20+ stays:
Grove Park Inn, Asheville, NC....almost every year in Fall.....heaven on earth.
*
3. NEW UPDATED POST:* old post notwithstanding, to add new non-timeshare favorites to our personal Elite List:
Old Edwards Inn----Highlands, North Carolina
Omni Mount Washington Resort----Bretton Woods, New Hampshire
Omni Homestead Resort ---- Hot Springs, Virginia
Woodstock Inn----Woodstock, Vermont


----------



## BocaBoy (Jun 8, 2019)

jme said:


> *NEW UPDATED POST:*
> Take Boca Boy off that old list, we've met several times, dined out, and he & his lovely wife are now our dear friends.
> 
> *NEW UPDATED POST:
> ...


The feeling is mutual, Marty.  Keep the pics of Ivy coming.  And I think Phoebe will be old enough for a trip with us to Hilton Head soon.  4 years old is the best age....the best is yet to come for you and Mona.

And by the way, our count of MVCI resorts stayed at is now at 31, having added the Waikoloa Ocean Club ( a very good hotel conversion) last month.  It was our first new resort in about 3 years.  Tentatively planning 4 nights at the Ritz Carlton Club in San Francisco in October to celebrate Mary Ellen's 70th birthday and visit our older son who lives in San Francisco.


----------



## jme (Jun 8, 2019)

BocaBoy said:


> The feeling is mutual, Marty.  Keep the pics of Ivy coming.  And I think Phoebe will be old enough for a trip with us to Hilton Head soon.  4 years old is the best age....the best is yet to come for you and Mona.



Thanks my friend. Can't wait for all that. We've truly enjoyed seeing Phoebe, and now Zoe, grow and change...
The pics, ironically enough, can tell a lot about their personalities as well as their maturation without having met them.
You keep those pictures coming too. Precious little girls, and Phoebe cracks me up. She really announced her arrival
on earth with a bang with her grin & glistening eyes, her abilities, and her personality!

Luckily we will have Natalie, Will, and little Ivy with us this next week at Grande Ocean....her first trip to the beach.
It's too early for her to enjoy anything, but we'll be overjoyed to spend a few solid days with her.
She lives around the corner from us,
but we don't like to smother them, so we get together when it's convenient.
Natalie & Will both work, so we respect their evening and weekend time.

I agree with you that the age of 4 is special.....they seem amazed at everything, especially the new, and we particularly
loved taking our children to Orlando & WDW when they were 4. Their eyes stayed wide open, and they
were mesmerized by it all... Still are.......Quite special.

Congratulations on your fabulous travel history. You've seen it all. I especially appreciate your keen eye
which provides you with that rare ability to see and perceive both the obvious AND the not-so-noticeable points that end up
being crucial in evaluating everything related to successful enjoyment of timeshare travel. 
Sometimes it's the small details that can make or break a vacation.
That's one of the many reasons I appreciate your input here so much....It's been a tremendous help to me and many others......
you're my hero.
Hello to you and Mary Ellen from afar!!


----------



## vol_90 (Jun 9, 2019)

MVCI owner since 2007......

1.)  Phuket Beach Club  (#1 on our list)
2.)  Mai Khao Beach - Phuket
3.)  The Empire Place - Bangkok
4.)  Aruba Ocean Club  (#2 on our list)
5.)  Aruba Surf Club
6.)  Ko Olina Beach Club HI
7.)  Shadow Ridge Enclaves CA (Coachella 2015)
8.)  Desert Springs Villas II CA (Coachella 2016 & 2017)
9.)  Pulse San Diego CA
10.) Grand Chateau NV
11.) MountainSide UT
12.) Legends Edge FL
13.) Ocean Pointe FL


----------



## SMB1 (Jun 10, 2019)

Custom House
Pulse New York City
Fairway Villas
OceanWatch
Heritage Club
Grande Vista
BeachPlace Towers
Lakeshore Reserve
StreamSide
MountainSide
Mountain Valley Lodge
KoOlina
Maui Ocean Club
Grande Chateau

Next Month
Kauai Beach Club
Waiohai Beach Club


----------



## dansimms (Jun 10, 2019)

1. Doral - Miami
2. Phuket - Thailand
3. Custom House - Boston
4. Grande Vista - Orlando
5. Cypress Harbour - Orlando
6. Lakeshore Reserve - Orlando
7. Ocean Pointe - Palm Beach
8. Beach Place Towers - Ft. Lauderdale
9. Surf Club - Aruba
10. Ocean Club - Aruba
11. Fairway Villas - Atlantic City
12. Sunset Pointe - HH
13. Royal Palms - Orlando
14. Sabal Palms - Orlando
15. Streamside - CO
16. Desert Springs I - CA
17. Ko Olina - Oahu
18. Canyon Villas - Phoenix
19. Timber Lodge - Lake Tahoe
20. Summit Watch - Utah
21. St. Kitts - Carribean
22. Ocean Pointe - FL
23. Oceana Palms - FL
24. Grand Chateau, Las Vegas
25. Ritz San Francisco Executive Apartment
26. Ritz Winding Bay, Abaco (No longer run by Ritz)
27.Grande Ocean, SC
28. Surf Watch, SC
29. Ocean Watch, SC
30. Big Island, HI
31. Marbella, Spain
32. Estepona, Spain
33. Pulse , San Diego, CA
34. Pulse, Miami Beach, FL
35. Williamsburg’s, VA
36. Newport Beach, CA
37. St. Thomas, USVI
38. Pulse, Washington , DC
39. Pulse , NYC
40. Legends Edge, Panama City, FL
41. Park City (in town) , Utah


----------



## JT (Jun 10, 2019)

kds4 said:


> At our most recent 'Owners Update', the representative shared with us that he has stayed at 45 MVCI properties. This is far more than we have, although we look forward to adding 3 new destinations during 2015 - Cypress Harbor, Legend's Edge, and Manor Club.
> 
> So, what's your MVCI 'Sleep Number'?
> 
> _Moderator Note:  The previous related thread which is referenced in Fasttr's Post #3 below can be found here:  [2006-2014] What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at ..._


See Below.


----------



## DannyMc (Jul 9, 2019)

1. Barony Beach   x13
2. BeachPlace Towers
3. Cypress Harbour
4. Desert Villas II
5. Frenchman's Cove   x2
6. Grande Ocean   x23
7. Harbour Club
8. Harbour Point   x8
9. Heritage Club
10. Imperial Palms
11. Ko Olina Beach Club
12. Manor Club
13. Maui Ocean Club, Lahaina Tower
14. Monarch at Sea Pines   x6
15. Newport Coast
16. Ocean Pointe   x2
17. OceanWatch   x2
18. Royal Palms
19. St. Kitts Beach Club
20. Sunset Pointe
21. Surf Watch   x3
22. Streamside at Vail
23. Waikoloa Ocean Club
24. Waiohai Beach Club
25. Willow Ridge


----------



## SunandFun83 (Jul 13, 2019)

15 Marriott:  Grande Vista, Cypress Harbor, Lakeshore Reserve, Ocean Pointe, Oceana Palms, Pulse South Beach Surfwatch, Barony Beach , Custom House, Villas I, Shadow Ridge, Newport Coast, Canyon Villas, Grand Chateau, Playa Andaluza.  (Add the tours at Pulse South Beach, Harbor Pointe, Grand Ocean).  I own Hyatt and am working on my Hyatt Sleep Number(6): Coconut Plantation(Bonita Springs), Carmel Highlands, Wild Oak Ranch(San Antonio), Grand Aspen, Park Hyatt Beaver Creek, Pinion Point(Sedona).  Only asking to count Hyatt because I own Hyatt and Vacation Club Owns Hyatt (Maybe I should count the Westin's then?)

Not bad for a guy who won't retire until 2020 or 2021.


----------



## JIMinNC (Jul 13, 2019)

My current update to my Aug 2018 list:

1.) Barony Beach Club (x3)
2.) Grande Ocean
3.) Heritage Club
4.) Grande Chateau
5.) Desert Springs Villas I
6.) Waiohai Beach Club
7.) Maui Ocean Club
8.) MVC Pulse at the Mayflower (my wife only)
9.) Village d'lle-de-France (my wife only)

To come:
Desert Springs Villas II (upcoming)


----------



## normab (Jul 15, 2019)

So I answered the old thread a long time ago.  I have no problem with a new thread as we have added several more....Time to update! I think it’s 27, 26 if you count both Maui’s as one even thought the layouts as SO different. But who is counting?   It’s been wonderful doing all this travel...  

Waiohai Beach Club
Kaui Beach Club
Maui Beach Club
Surfwatch
Grande Ocean
Monarch at Sea Pines
Sabal Palms
Newport Coast
Barony Beach Club
Grande Vista
Aruba Surf Club
Manor Club
Legends Edge
Summit Watch
Crystal Shores
St Kitts beach club
BeachPlace Towers
Ocean Pointe
Oceana Palms
Ko OLina  
NY Pulse
Waikoloa Beach Club
Maui beach Club Part 2
Frenchman’s Cove
Grande Chateau
Branson …… can’t remember the name!
Ocean watch


----------



## 10spro (Jul 15, 2019)

I missed the original post but thought I'd throw ours out there, though we are not nearly as accomplished as others.

Desert Springs I - owner since 2007
Desert Springs II
Shadow Ridge 
Timber Lodge
Newport Coast
Grand Chateau
Canyon Villas
Maui Ocean Club 
Maui Ocean Club Lahaina
Ko Olina
Waiohai

Booked Sep 2019: Maui Ocean Club (again), Maui Ocean Club Lahaina/Napili (again), Waikoloa Beach Club
Bucket List: Aruba SC, Summit Watch, Grande Vista


----------



## jwalk03 (Jul 6, 2021)

jwalk03 said:


> Just 2 for me:
> 
> St. Kitts
> Royal Palms



Two years later and I have doubled my list!  I bought a Marriott resale week now though, so shouldn't take two more years to double it again I don't think....

1. St. Kitts
2. Royal Palms
3. Manor Club
4. Ocean Pointe


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 6, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> Only the Manor Club + Seq, Fairway Villas, Grande Ocean,  Barony, Surf Watch, Spice Busch, Swallow Tail,   Grande Vista, Royal Palms and Ocean Poine.


Please add the Beach Place in FLL and ST. Kitts


----------



## kds4 (Jul 6, 2021)

Hard to believe it's been 6.5 years since I started this thread. May as well update it.

Grande Vista
Lakeshore Reserve
Cypress Harbor
Harbour Lakes
Legends Edge
Monarch
Barony Beach
Grande Ocean
Surfwatch
Manor Club
OceanWatch
Newport Coast
Ko'Olina

We keep making reservations for Crystal Shores and ending up having to rent it. Maybe 3rd time will be the charm in 2022?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 6, 2021)

I was just thinking about this thread today. I need to update our list.


----------



## stslc (Jul 6, 2021)

Bought a Mountainside Gold Week on Ebay in 2010 for $450.  These are all trades and encore packages from that one purchase. Enrolled the week but have only used points one time.  Added a MOC Lahaina Villas but have yet to use it. 


Mountainside
Summit Watch
Streamside At Vail
Kauai Lagoons
Waiohai x2
Maui Ocean Club x3
Ko Olina x2
Newport Coast x3
Club Son Antem
Marbella Beach Club
Village d'lle-de-France
Waikoloa
Heritage Club
Canyon Villas
Pulse San Diego


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 6, 2021)

Well, it never looks like I posted a list in this thread. It must have been the previous thread I posted to. Here is our latest list through the end of our current stint, so I am technically still four short of this as of the moment.

My Marriott Sleep Number = 26

Aruba Surf Club
Barony Beach Club
Beach Place Towers
Crystal Shores
Custom House
Cypress Harbour
Desert Springs Villas I
Desert Springs Villas II
Grand Chateau
Grande Ocean
Grande Vista
Harbour Lake
Imperial Palms
Kauai Lagoons
Ko'Olina
Lakeshore Reserve
Marriott Canyon Villas
Maui Ocean Club
Monarch at Sea Pines
Ocean Pointe
Ocean Watch
Oceana Palms
Royal Palms
Sabal Palms
Shadow Ridge Enclaves
Surfwatch


----------



## vol_90 (Jul 6, 2021)

vol_90 said:


> MVCI owner since 2007......
> 
> 1.)  Phuket Beach Club  (#1 on our list)
> 2.)  Mai Khao Beach - Phuket
> ...


We are still at only 13 resorts but have used them well since posting this on June 9th, 2019 mostly due to working remotely during Covid:

1.) Ko Olina 175 nights
2.) Aruba Surf Club 85 nights
3.) Grand Chateau 50 nights
4.) Phuket Beach Club 48 nights
5.) Aruba Ocean Club 42 nights
6.) Legends Edge 8 nights

We love our Marriott timeshares.....Take that Dave Ramsey


----------



## bazzap (Jul 7, 2021)

And just the 7 MVC resorts for us, so far
I really must try to count the nights at these though, it must run into quite a few hundred in total over the years.
Club Son Antem
Playa Andaluza
Marbella Beach Resort
Phuket Beach Club
Mai Khao Beach Resort
St Kitts Beach Club
Frenchman’s Cove


----------



## Luvtoride (Jul 7, 2021)

Luvtoride said:


> We were now Chairman’s Club and have added 5 more locations to bring us up to 25 total:
> 
> Harbour Club - Hilton Head
> Barony Beach- Hilton Head
> ...



Up to 26 now with:

Grand Ocean- own

I think a great Sub-set of this thread would be if anyone has completed stays at all MVC resorts in:
Hilton Head
Florida
Hawaii

Another challenge to reach! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Jul 7, 2021)

Our list (at some point we need to get out of the Eastern time zone...):

Grande Vista (owners)
Cypress Harbour
Lakeshore Reserve
Royal Palms
Oceana Palms
Ocean Pointe
SurfWatch
Barony Beach Club
Manor Club
Mayflower Pulse

Total = 10


----------



## hangloose (Jul 7, 2021)

Total of 18 as of July 2021.  No specific order.

Maui Ocean Club, Kaanapali HI
Ko Olina Beach Club, Kapolei HI
Kauai Beach Club, Kauai HI
Waikoloa Ocean Club, Big Island HI
Mountainside, Park City UT
Summit Watch, Park City UT
Custom House, Boston MA
Grande Vista, Orlando FL
Cypress Harbour, Orlando FL
Lakeshore Reserve, Orlando FL
Harbor Lake, Orlando FL
Beachplace Towers, Ft Lauderdale FL
Ocean Pointe, Singer Island FL
Ocean Watch, Myrtle Beach SC
SurfWatch, Hilton Head Island SC
Barony Beach Club, Hilton Head Island SC
Mayflower, Washington DC 
St Kitts Beach Club, St. Kitts & Nevis, Caribbean


----------



## vol_90 (Jul 7, 2021)

bazzap said:


> And just the 7 MVC resorts for us, so far
> I really must try to count the nights at these though, it must run into quite a few hundred in total over the years.
> Club Son Antem
> Playa Andaluza
> ...


A little crazy / OCD but have a spreadsheet tracking every MVCI reservation we have stayed at since 2007 and # of nights (742 from March 2007 to June 2021).  Excludes rentals and vacations given to family and friends (yes I can be a nice guy....sometimes!).  Still young and hopefully stay healthy enough to enjoy MVCI 25+ more years.

1.) Phuket Beach Club (231)
2.) Ko Olina Beach Club HI (181)
3.) Aruba Surf Club (92)
4.) Aruba Ocean Club (91)
5.) Grand Chateau NV (53)
6.) Legends Edge FL (27)
7.) Desert Springs Villas II CA (19)
8.) Ocean Pointe FL (14)
9.) Mai Khao Beach - Phuket (11)
10.) Shadow Ridge Enclaves CA (7)
11.) MountainSide UT (7)
12.) Pulse San Diego CA (5)
13.) The Empire Place - Bangkok (4)


----------



## jont (Jul 7, 2021)

jont said:


> A total of 15 to date. Custom House, Fairway, Manor Club, Ocean Watch, Barony, Surf Watch, Grande Ocean, Grand Vista, Ocean Pointe, Beachplace, Doral, Aruba Ocean Club and Surf Club, Canyon Villas, and Newport Coast. I am however, always looking to try new locations.
> 
> Overall family favorites are Ocean Pointe and Aruba surf Club.


Since my last list of 15 resorts I have been to:
*Cryatal Shores
*Monarch
*Harbour Club
*Sunset Pointe
*Harbor Pointe
*NYC Pulse
*DC Pulse
Upcoming next Month
*Lakeshore Reserve
*Oceana Palms

Places I Have booked but have given to family:
*Los Suenos Costa Rica
*Pulse SF
*Maui Ocean Club

Wish list: Pulse Miami Beach, Lake Tahoe, Las Vegas, Colorado or Utah, Frenchman's Reef, Spain


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jul 7, 2021)

All right, so instead of guessing, I actually went back and looked, not as many as I had previously estimated. This is for all you "own where you want to stay" proponents. I'd be broke! Here's my list in random order, noting that we've been to numerous non Marriotts as well.


Monarch at Sea Pines, Hilton Head SC
Streamside, Vail CO
Desert Springs Villas I, Palm Desert CA
Desert Springs Villas II, Palm Desert CA
Shadow Ridge, Palm Desert CA
Ko Olina Beach Club, Hawaii
Harbour Lake, Orlando FL
Grand Residence, Lake Tahoe CA
Aruba Ocean Club
Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge, Phoenix AZ
Willow Ridge Lodge, Branson MO
Surfers Paradise, Australia
Playa Andaluza, Spain
Timber Lodge, Lake Tahoe CA
Surfwatch, Hilton Head SC
Newport Coast, Newport Beach CA
Phuket Beach Club, Thailand
Summit Watch, Park City UT
Sabal Palms, Orlando FL
Crystal Shores, Marco Island FL
Legends Edge, Panama City FL
Ritz Carlton Club, Vail CO
Waiohai Beach Club, Kauai Hawaii
Kauai Lagoons, Kauai Hawaii
Villas at Doral, Miami FL
Cypress Harbour, Orlando FL
Grande Vista, Orlando FL
Barony Beach Club, Hilton Head SC
Upcoming for next year is St Thomas Ritz. only new one currently scheduled. Want Costa Rica in 2023.


----------



## GrayFal (Jul 7, 2021)

My MVCI stays - owner since 2001

1.Marriott's Grande Vista Resort 
2.Marriott’s Royal Palms
3.Marriott's Cypress Harbour 
4.Marriott's Fairway Villas
5.Marriott's Manor Club at Ford's Colony 
6.Marriott's Ocean Pointe
7.Marriott's Aruba Ocean Club 
8.Marriott's Aruba Surf Club
9.Marriott's BeachPlace Towers 
10.Marriott Vacation Club Pulse Boston 
11.Marriott's Desert Springs Villas I 
12.Marriott's Frenchman's Cove 
13.Marriott's Grand Chateau
14.Marriott's St. Kitt's Beach Club 
15.Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club (12/2021)
16.Marriott Vacation Club Pulse NYC 
17.Marriott's Maui Ocean Club
18.Marriott’s Shadow Ridge

Friends and Family 

1.Marriott's Village d'Ile de France 
2.Marriott's Newport Coast Villas 
3.Marriott's Manor Club Sequel 
4.Marriott's Barony Beach Club 
5.Marriott's Harbour Lake 
6.Marriott's Kauai Beach Club 
7.Marriott's Grande Ocean Resort 
8.Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club 
9.Marriott's Timber Lodge 
10.Marriott's Maui Lahaina & Napili Villas


----------



## JIMinNC (Jul 8, 2021)

My latest update since the resurrection of this thread:

1.) Barony Beach Club (x3)
2.) Grande Ocean
3.) Heritage Club
4.) Grande Chateau
5.) Desert Springs Villas I
6.) Waiohai Beach Club
7.) Maui Ocean Club
8.) MVC Pulse at the Mayflower (my wife only)
9.) Village d'lle-de-France (my wife only)
10.) Desert Springs Villas II
11.) Crystal Shores
12.) Ocean Pointe
13.) Pulse South Beach
14.) Grande Vista


----------

